# Fruit and vegetables



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello :wub:

I was wondering what else I could give my pup besides strawberries, bananas, apples and carrots? I know citrus fruits and grapes are a big no-no, but what is allowed? B)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine LOVE green beans, cantaloupe, watermelon, cucumbers, blueberries, and sweet peas.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mine LOVE green beans, cantaloupe, watermelon, cucumbers, blueberries, and sweet peas.


Watermelon season is coming up !!! How much can I give him?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I just discovered that Tiffany loves romaine lettuce as a treat. She'll shake the leaf of lettuce like she's trying to kill it. :HistericalSmiley: Then she shreds it up and eats it.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My two love broccoli, carrots, peppers, blueberries, lettuce, tomatoes, apples, bananas, watermelon, green beans and other furits and vegetables but I just can't think right now.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie LOVES bananas  He will literally go bananas for them haha


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I just discovered that Tiffany loves romaine lettuce as a treat. She'll shake the leaf of lettuce like she's trying to kill it. :HistericalSmiley: Then she shreds it up and eats it.


I would LOVE to see that :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fee said:


> Watermelon season is coming up !!! How much can I give him?


Anytime I give mine fruits or vegetables that they haven't had, I start out with a few tiny pieces. If they're OK, I give them a little bit more each time. I use these as a treat, small amounts at a time. I don't think that there is anything that they don't like.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I currently have apricots at home, are those ok?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fee said:


> I currently have apricots at home, are those ok?


I never have, but read that they're ok. Remember seeds and pits are toxic !


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave him a little bite and he liked it


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I just can't believe some of the things that yours will eat.
I am lucky to get her food down LaCie.
I think she is currently on a diet at the moment.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Melon are really good, but remember only a little because they are natural poop stimulators.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Frozen peas! Micky just loves frozen peas. He will eat them, but first he has to chase them all over the kitchen floor. It is the funniest thing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is a green bean kinda girl! She spins in circles until she gets what she wants. That little girl has me so trained!  lol


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey and Emma eat all kinds of fresh fruits and veggies for treats regularly. Last night they were enjoying cucumbers and oranges


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

It´s so great to hear our fluffs love such a variety of healthy treats! I got watermelon today, we are going to enjoy it now! Yaaay


----------

